# Solved: Do Macs use TWAIN drivers?



## kenneth2k1 (Oct 9, 2003)

Say I wanted to buy the Canon Pixma MP780 multi-function printer. I looked at the specs to see if it had a TWAIN compatible scanner driver so that I can use browser buttons to scan directly into the browser app. 

Then I got to wondering...do Mac printer drivers use TWAIN drivers already?


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Welcome Kenneth2001. I would hazard to say that I believe that they do indeed. 

Some examples for ya: 
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/drivers/ http://www.brother.com/E-ftp/info/mfc/mfc9600.html and
http://www.cameracenter.biz/t/Top_Sellers/Epson_Perfection_2400_Photo_Scanner_B00006AMSG.htm
From Mac OS X user:
If you ever used a professional scanner, then you probably know that it is impossible to get the same results with consumer scanners. I learned this the hard way. I bought at least four different consumer scanners expecting similar results to the scans I made with my old HP professional scanner, but ended up returning them all -- the quality of the scans were far from my expectations. I recently bought Epson 2400 and decided that I am going to keep it. The major factor for my decision was of course the quality of the scans -- it was noticeably better than the other scanners in this price range. Another major factor was the software. I downloaded and installed Epson TWAIN driver for Mac OS X (it is available for download at no charge from Epson's website). Now I utilize Photoshop Elements' Import menu, and I have full control over the scan parameters, or, if I choose, I go to automatic mode and importing scans becomes as user friendly as Wawa's sandwich ordering touchscreen. Imported images might need some minor tweaking in Photoshop before they will look close to the original. The final output is not bad at all. Again, don't expect breathtaking crispy-clear results of professional scanners, but it is pretty good for a consumer product. If you are a Mac user looking for a reasonably priced scanner, give Epson 2400 a chance, you might keep it.


----------



## kenneth2k1 (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Yep......Ive came across OS X TWAIN drivers in scanners and cameras


----------

